# Biolees?



## tonyt (Nov 6, 2011)

Does Biolees or Surlee work in kit wines? Anyone use it? good or bad results? I sometimes add a few ounces of simple syrup and a few ounces of glycerin to 6 gallons of kit red wine before bottling to enhance mouth feel and take the edge off any chemical taste. I wonder if Biolees might accomplish the same.


----------



## Dean (Nov 8, 2011)

Biolees and Surlee will work well in Whites, however, in reds, they promote a bacony mouthfeel and taste.





Summary: Good for whites, bad for reds in kits.


----------



## Bartman (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know anything about Biolees, but I know I like bacon-flavored anything. I wonder what bacon-flavored wine tastes like...

However, I know I don't want 'crispy'-textured wine!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2011)

Bart Sabrevois would be a good variety for you then. Many years it has a quite pronounced bacon to it - smokie and bacony. A lot of it is grown just north of me in Quebec and was named for a town there. I guess it must be because of the Canadian Bacon.......................


----------

